# had an M3 pop over for some orange peel removal.. machine sanding stylee!



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Had Rick pop over yesterday evening in his E36 avus blue M3 coupe as he wanted the orange peel removed from his bonnet..

Here are the only before shots I managed to get










You can just make out the dull wavy orange peel reflection in my hand!










and the usual swirls










Rick has only had the car a few weeks but he told me the bonnet had been re-sprayed and the PTG readings confirmed this with readings ranging an average from 500 to 700 microns and even 1000 in some places!

it was clear the bonnet had been repaired and filler had been used, after claying and drying the bonnet i ran my fingers accross sections of the bonnet and I could feel the high spots and ripples so out with the PC & some 2000 grit Sanding discs which had been soaking in some fairy liquid.

I went accross the bonnet with the PC on speed 2.5 with the 2000 grit discs and misted the whole bonnet with QD I was suprised at how well the abralon sanding discs absorbed and held the water made sanding a lot easier.

I checked with the PTG how much clearcoat was beeing removed aftera few passes but it was very little around 3-5 microns there was very little reduction in clearcoat. Once I had gone over with the 2000 grit discs I went over the bonnet with the 3M 3000 grit trizact discs.

Sanded & flattend bonnet










After polishing with Menz Powergloss on a meguairs cutting pad, then Menz IP 3.02 on a Megs polishing pad and then Menz PO106FF on a 3M blue finishing pad.

I then applied a coat of victoria concours wax on the bonnet

Here are the afters not the greatest due to it beeing pitch black however the orange peel was removed and there was a nice sharp reflection in the bonnet


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's some brilliant reflection shots there. How much paint did you remove in total. Are the Abralon and trizac sanding discs expensive and how long do they last.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i would say around 5 microns was removed as there was very little fluctuation in the PTG readings after sanding.

the discs arent too expensive I maanged to get a box of 20 from ebay for £15 and they can be washed and used again so they last pretty well


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work there Breezy. Where did you get the Abralon discs from? I think I recall L200Steve using them aswell and they certainly seem to be producing great results


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic results! What speed were you using the PC on? 4/5/6???


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

I got the abralon discs from ebay although i do want to get some 4000 grit ones too I was using the PC on speed 2.5/3

EDIT: just found this siite that sells them

http://www.agwoodcare.co.uk/show_product.php?id=283


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm really loving these wet sanding write ups. It's seems to be more benificial to the customer and the detailer if the finish is in bad shape. 

Do you believe it actually saved you any more time by wetsanding it?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i dont know about saving time as completley level the clearcoat and then do the different polishing stages can take a while it took me 2.5 hours jus to do the bonnet theres always a few sanding marks that can sometimes be a pain to remove!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great results :thumb:


----------

